# Meriwether co.-- Price increase



## meriwether john (Dec 7, 2005)

We have 2665a. in North Central Meriwether Co. Currently there are 51 members with 7 extras(family). This is too many with our campsite situation and too many for the acerage. I will be lowering membership to previous levels(around 70-75 acres per). This will likely mean lease will be in the $850-$950 range, with about 40 members or so. I will be losing a few guys this year but may not lose enough for target membership. However, with the increase in price I may lose quite a few. We will have a club meeting in Jan. and this is an invite to those who have expressed interest in joining our club to attend and take a tour afterward. I can't promise any openings will be available but if so it will be first come. We have pines in at least 10 different age classes and numerous small branches as well as 3 large creeks. Also some cutover that is due for planting either early next year or in 2007. I had a waiting list but I am going to start over with a new CURRENT list.
There are a few who have contacted me in the last couple weeks already on it. 
January is a good time to scout. May find sheds and you can see the land so much better than when it is leafed out.(plus the bugs and spiders ain't so bad)
Current members will have first dibs. Club membership runs 4/1 to 3/31.


----------



## Rocko (Dec 8, 2005)

John, are guests allowed ? I used to hunt around Luthersville. Can food plots be put in ?


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 8, 2005)

5 guest days per season with no guests any of the 3 opening weekends. guest deer do not count toward your total except for buttons which count as antlered buck toward your total of 2. 
county rule -4pt. on 1 side
club rule -14" outside spread min. or 17" minimum main beam.
definition of guest day--2 people hunt as guests on 1 day will count as 2 guest days. someone hunting a morning or evening of 1 day will count as 1/2 guest day. active military do not count toward guest day total.
we do have food plots -- however the plots haven't been satisfactorily planted the last 2 years. This will be corrected this spring even if I have to hire it done.
We have been doing a small game membership but that prolly will be deep sixed. Those just wanting to rabbit and/or coon hunt will be full members.
Game includes deer - turkey-squirrel-coon-rabbit-coyote-dove and some quail, with an occasional woodcock and maybe woodies. Haven't seen hogs though they are raised in the area and have been on the loose before. They just ain't crossed the line at the right time yet. If they ever do  
Trapping for coyote beaver bobcat and fox will usually take place for a week or two in Jan.
Food plots may total around 18 to 20 with other areas available. acreage is prolly close to 8 or 9 acres.
Deer harvest to date is 42(26 does).
Heaviest to date was 172lbs field dressed.


----------



## copperhead (Dec 9, 2005)

*Lease*

I sent you a PM.


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 14, 2005)

^^^^  all pm's answered.


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 23, 2005)

The date has been set for our meeting. 
Jan. 21 at around 8am at County Line Cafe in Luthersville.
We'll eat a breakfast and discuss the season and any club business that needs attention. Afterwards we'll show the property to any parties interested and/or chase some hoppers. bring a shotgun and shells if you want to get in on a hunt. I should be available to show the land the rest of the day if needed. 
I will prolly hold membership to around 40, so we are looking at about $850 for individuals. yearound lease April 1 thru March 31.


----------



## brinkf350 (Dec 27, 2005)

Need for all current members who are intending to come back next year to attend!!!!


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 2, 2006)

Don't know the total of our harvest but it is somewhwre around 50. will post totals for those interested later. hope the camp survived the storms so I can retrieve the log book.

saw plenty of fresh sign on Sat. during my last hunt. did some walking about and found an area with 13 fist sized clumps of deer poop in about a 10 acre area. Not sure if it's true that bucks will be lumped up like that but there were quite a few rubs in the area.

Year end totals: 49-- comes to about 12 per square mile if I did the math right. population is about 30-35 per square mile. figure roughly 2/3 of our population survived another year. need to figure something out on buttons-too many harvested this year(usually is 2 or 3)
doe=32
button=9
racks=8


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 20, 2006)

a reminder to all club members and those who have pm'd and called--- our meeting is in the morning(21st) at 8am at County Line Cafe in Luthersville. Come hungry. Tour afterwards if it ain't a monsoon.

anyone is welcome to join us for breakfast and to see what we are about.
you may find a place to hunt next season-hopefully for years to come.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 11, 2006)

*Hunt Club Openings ???*

Interested  in any openings you may have for 2006-2007..

Leaving Jones County club this year because of shrinking
habitat (cutovers), and loss of lease ....have small camper
and tractor (if needed)......

PM or email (below) or call when you know of openings...

Thanks
7mag hunter
Doug Bolden
Paulding County
770-445-5876 home
770-843-3813 cell
dbolden1@aol.com


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 14, 2006)

Doug it looks as if we have too many returning as it is but you might check these posts for David Wooten's club. It's not far at all from ours and I think he has openings. I think his club is called Rock Acres or something like that and it was on here earlier. got pretty much the same deer and habitat, maybe not as many young pines but I think he has some fishable ponds. Good Luck.
If we add more acreage, which is a possibility, I got your info. Thanks John


----------

